# First Time, All Natural! Spent NOTHING



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay here is my girl... I know she's a midget and all.. I didnt have a HPS lamp or anything.. No store brought nutrients.. This is just a Guinea pig.. I wanted to know if I could REALLY grow my own weed... 

Well... I Can... And I've approached the flowering stage and I havent spent 5 Dollars total... Maybe about 3 dollars for cheap dirt and a Pot...

Dont criticize me, I totally wanna learn alot from you guys and get those nice fat buds growing, But after reading all kinds of internet articles, Its almost like Marijuana needs as much manipulation as Drugs that are really DRUGS... I got some tips from a friend in Africa.. Here's my girl....

Sunlight, Tap-Water thats been sitting, Some diluted urine, TLC...
Thats all.. And this is what I got... Im sure it will make small skimpy Buds but its nice to know that #1 did all this with nothing but me and mother nature... I didnt resize the pics, so that you can get more detail,  so here are the links...

hxxp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/slumvillain/Bud1.jpg

hxxp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/slumvillain/Bud2.jpg

hxxp://img.photobucket.com/albums/v294/slumvillain/Bud3.jpg

Give Me All The FeedBack You Want.. Dont tell me to go buy Nute's and HPS lights and reflective paper and whatnot... I'm definitely gonna do that.. You can tell me specifics on the best things to get tho, Because I have no clue, I just know the names of the stuff I should get.. Not the brand.... I also dont know what that 10-15-10 stuff is in regard to nutrients..

You can also tell me if a hydroponic system is really as complicated as it looks.. It scares me haha. And uhhh.. I think thats it.. I also wanna add that this site will be the best thing thats happened to my plant since it got R.Kelly'd


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh yea.... This plant is grown strait up, I wasnt to smart on cuttings and all of that when i started.. To be safe I topped one of my plants and I just let the other one grow naturally in cased my topping was done wrong... the plant I topped did grow into 2 more branches so I know how that works, it just turned out to be a male... The one I didnt top ended up being the girl..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like a nice healthy plant to me and it seems you are already in the flowering stage.. Make sure your lights are 12/12... Just makin sure.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm gonna order that $20 HPS tonite.. Its safe to start using that on my plant correct? I want my buds as big as possible.. 

I'll try the nutrients on my next plant to see the difference between my friends Senegal-Born urine tecnique lmao.. And the American store bought nutrients... 

As you can see I havent had to worry about any limp leaves.. Drying.. I think a nice bright light will do me plenty of justice.. We'll see the difference in fertilization..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

I Figured Out How to Upload but my pictures are very small now... The link still gives a better look at the plants...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Finally Did It Correct...


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 30, 2008)

She looks really healthy, ChipsD!

  I take the inexpensive route myself...the only major expenditure has been my light and a bunch of nutrients and other crap I found out I really don't need 

 Good job


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> You can also tell me if a hydroponic system is really as complicated as it looks.. It scares me haha. And uhhh.. I think thats it.. I also wanna add that this site will be the best thing thats happened to my plant since it got R.Kelly'd



Hydroponics can be very simple (like DWC), but you need to keep a closer eye on things.  You have to give the correct nutes in the correct proportions and keep you ph levels in check.  In return, you are rewarded by faster growth.  I don't mean this as a criticism, but I have plants that are 3 weeks old that are larger than your girl.  They really do need more than you have been giving her.  There is a big difference between surviving and thriving.


----------



## JBonez (Sep 30, 2008)

surviving or thriving, good one h.g., i think that what you put into it is what you get out of it, here is mine at 11 days, no stretching at all, and growing pretty fast imo, the 1000w mh really does boost growth, so much that i may never leave soil as my medium of choice, very low maintenance if you watch your ph, which can be tricky without the right tools! gotta pay to play!


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks THG.. I've seen all of these humungous plants! I'm taking it all in and I'll be there in no time.. My babies a lil midget anorexic.. lol I know. But she's very green.. Full of life.. Once I get my HPS in and start some new ones I'm sure i'll be alot better, I also just learned about bending to make the stem stronger.. Its too late for #1.. She's already flowering... But the next batch will be on point....

(Please tell me what DWC is lol)


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice plant Bonez.. Yea, Mine definitely wasnt lookin like that after 11 days.. From seed??? Mine was barely pushin the seed off probably, I cant even remember day 11 haha..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful lady you have there Chips!


----------



## JBonez (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Nice plant Bonez.. Yea, Mine definitely wasnt lookin like that after 11 days.. From seed??? Mine was barely pushin the seed off probably, I cant even remember day 11 haha..



yeeeaahh man, from seeds, just gotta study the adverse variables that can do your plant harm, and couter attack with a positive environment, doesnt hurt to fork out a little change now and then, ive converted an entire bedroom into a grow room, hooked up ventilation, all the testing equipment i need and so on and so forth, but really ive spent at least 200 bucks on crap that i dont need. so be picky but shop smartly, im doing a bigger grow, and when i get my best ww females, im going to clone them and do a SOG setup for more yield. if you have any questions, your on the right site. cya


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow... At this point I know nothing about that... Long time smoker.. First time grower.. Im pickin it up fast tho, And i'll be ordering a HPS tonite and maybe these buds will grow thick. Its early in flowering.. Also.. Once I plant new seeds will I need a different light or is the HPS strait? I dont plan on having more than 2-3 plants at a time..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> (Please tell me what DWC is lol)



DWC is deep water culture.  It basically consists of a reservoir (I use a 5 gal bucket, there are other variations), air stones, and an air pump.  Plants are planted in net pots with a medium like hydrotron, lava rocks, rockwool, etc.  A hole is cut in the top of the bucket and the net pot is put into the hole.  The water level is kept slightly above the bottom of the pot until roots form and grow out the bottom of the net pot. As the roots grow, the water level is lowered, encouraging the roots to seek the water.  The water (nutrient solution) is continually oxygenated by the use of air stones and an air pump.  Hydroponics usually gives you faster growth.  It will not, however, speed up the flowering process--nothing will do that.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks.. Alotta acronyms around here I dont know yet.. You have lightened the load THG :hubba: I think im gonna stick with the soil... I've also been seeing "Soil-less" not really sure what it refers too.. I've only been reading.. No pictures. But anyway, I'll do more studying on the hydroponics while I do it the old fashioned way....

I'm sure i'll be after a faster grow in no time.. I'll take baby steps to master it..


----------



## JBonez (Sep 30, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Thanks.. Alotta acronyms around here I dont know yet..



This should help with the Vocab and words used frequently


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 30, 2008)

Quick dumb question Chip but what did u use to add "Chips Deluxe" on your photos???


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Sep 30, 2008)

Adobe Photoshop... I used it to resize my pictures because they were HUGE, Since I was there I threw my screen name on there ha...


----------



## Hick (Oct 1, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> here is mini dictionary of words you should know the meanings of.
> 
> change the x's to t's
> 
> hxxp://forum.grasscity.com/absolute-beginners/55127-vocabulary-growing-terms-slang.html


OR.... you could try the one that we have here at MP...
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1981
..don't change the t's to x's..


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like the plant is doin ok...will keep an eye on her


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 1, 2008)

I ordered a HPS last night!


----------



## Thorn (Oct 1, 2008)

nice one, your gonna love it and so will your plants  what wattage is it?


----------



## Killertea08 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey buy some blackstrap molasses and add a tablespoon per gallon of water shake well.  This will add a sweetness to your buds.  I would buy a bloom fertilizer dude if its just starting out you got two months left.  A bloom fert like Earth Juice bloom is only 15 bucks and will help give her the nutrients she needs to give you half decent buds.  Just make sure the ph of your water is ok


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 1, 2008)

Where can I get this earth juice?... _Edit..._Nevermind... :hubba:

250 watts... Can I use the HPS throughout my next vegetation also or will I need something else?


----------



## JogaBonito521 (Oct 1, 2008)

You can use HPS throughout veg and flower if you want. However, metal halide is definitely better for veg. You could maybe get one of those MH conversion bulbs that work on HPS ballasts. I personally veg and flower under HPS, because I can't afford a MH bulb yet.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 5, 2008)

Alright, Got my lights in... Any suggestions on the best humidity.. 40-60 seems to be a big gap. Or does it depend on the strain? In which case it wont matter right now because im not sure... 

Also how do you get nice thick foliage? I read it somewhere that some effect of the light or lack of light will make the foliage thicker??? I wanna say they get thick if the light is very close or hot, correct? To protect itself???

I still dont have a fan set up yet so my temps are hittin 90F in the mid-day.. Between 85-78 early morning and evenings... Humidity is usually around 44-52 depending on wether or not my closet door is closed.. 

I also just germinated a couple more bag seeds to see a full growth under HPS instead of my first, which is a window grow.. They've been underground 3 days now... Expecting them to show up any day now.. Then i'll keep a full growth journal..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 8, 2008)

Okay, I've had my HPS now for about a week, Here's an update on my plant that I had growing in the window.. Also a new seedling that came up yesterday morning... 

I planted about 5 seperate seeds.. another one also popped this morning but it started growing upside down and the root came to the top, I dug it up and flipped it, then put the plastic wrap back over it to see if it would survive..


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Oct 8, 2008)

rh in flower 30-40% veg 40-50%. 60% in flower chance of bud rot especially if buds touch.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

Already flowering, I guessed this would even out bud growth.. Right or wrong? I didnt know about strengthening the stem before I got to MP so I dont want it to fall over once the bud gets heavier on top... My flowers get smaller as it goes down the stem...


----------



## 420ftw (Oct 9, 2008)

something just doesn't look right there.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

Ur no help at all!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 9, 2008)

:rofl: 

man.. look at that pic of "lst"    did I see clothes tied down the stem??
wooo...  you need to be thankful we all is here to help..... and.. I'm sorry I didnt get time to get up with you..  just be patient with us... one guy I sent in PM  I'm still waitin on him to send me back the info I need... but  he didnt respond.. so I went ahead with the forum..and got the helps I got.. this site is huge bonus of learning!!  there's advantages you can go to anyone s grow journal.. and learn what they doing..  right here!!...   use any string  strong string to lst them.. try to deep lst it.. like  you want the long stem go under the hood.. let lights go on the stems..  you might see buds start growing off the stems and it will look real weird in few weeks   that is where you can have little more yields of buds... that HPS will works with that lst method.. after you done doin that... now it will look right   it don't look right becuz I think I see clothes tied down the plant  lol..   I'm warning you... that hps will make your plant's fans of leaves around the buds to crispy leaves..  be sure to elevator the hood to be like 12 inch to 18 inch away from the stem where that you did lst'd    I have lsted many long stems  it works wonders!! 

about thriving, or poorly feed the weed plants....  then you gonna have a little or nutthin of "high" when its ready to smoke..  I do understand about your urine as the nutes.. but think of what do you eat?   greases.... ahhh thats bad...  what else?   chocolate? ahh..  junk snacks?     myself I eat fresh real foods,  vegs,  no greases..  If I knew I didnt eat any greases for a month,   sure I ll piss any one of my females from outside..  if you want to save your money,   then watch what you eat so you can feed good to them.. but not much of nutes..   you can get bat gunaos for 5.00 from farmer market or flea market..  depends where you go... I has to go boone, nc to get just just this guano bat peat shits.. their **** is size of a mouse ****,  same size.. but full of it in ziplock bag just for 5.00!! that why I went there 6 hours of drive!!   last trip was 5 months ago,  my bag of bat guanos is still full!!.. wanna learn how to make nutes of this?  I ll post the thread of how to make nutes out of bat gunao,   really easy!!     also  for that aerobubbleponic maybe you have checked my thread about it..   it is really easy!!!  you just need to keep one female in veg stage for 24/7 all the time..
and keep it under floursect lights.. I can try put all clones of mine under the warm light of cfls.. and flip it 12/12 really close hmm?   the surprise issue is.. I do not want to end up with 3 to 9 month terms and have plants like this you have right here  little buds....  good thing u got hps right now and the plants u got might get chance to yield more buds within 6 weeks  we ll see the results.. ok?    what I'm saying is  if you want to max the buds.. clones it will be super!!  plus its easy...  just look at massprod.. and look at my grow journal (hydro vs soil)   as you can see,  my plants is still in veg... watch out  see some of tops is cutted.... I'm gonna make it  grow bushy!! so I can get many clones as I can... than just to deal with one stem and say  oh  theres 5 buds.. awww....  see what I'm try to help you?   clones is cheap and easy cuz it happen right here  nuthin out there for the feds.. sorry..  feds thinks people grew pots and yield 8 oz out of one plant,  oh please  it aint true.. if someone was bust.. they will not tell about clones.. cuz it will fine them even more.. so they shut up about it and cops saw lot of buds and just  few plants... they just automatic claim and blame the grower that yield it out of one plants and didn't know how..   it happen alot..   if you need anything  let me know let anyone here know...I ll check with ya  peace man...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

Actually a piece of cloth would be softer on the plant rite? But no that was plastic wrap... Just twisted... It was there when I decided to tie it down... Right after I went and found some twine string...

Its formed like an elbow where i pulled it down at..

I repeat this was just my guinea pig.. I'm like Dr. Jekyll with this one.. I have good seeds that have sprouted and I have nutes, and proper lighting, and ventilation will be here next week... Lets call this a "Practice Plant".. I practiced topping on the boy that grew up with her.. I figured i'd try to get some light on all of those bud sights instead of shooting all that power to the top.. Seems to me the entire stem is gettin light.. All the leaves are turning upward...


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 9, 2008)

sorry pickin you about the clothes for lst'd...  I zoom in to get really close look at it..  ahhh:rofl:   is that lady bandit? or plastic string made out of trash bag? 

 try fishing string..   thin shoe laces..   hemp string...  yard string....

the yard string is only a dollar....   see my point?  I gotta check other people s threads... I'm really push people to grow their own and see for themselves
so they will see go (OIC) and learn about it.. and get the real and true facts about the marijuana and the life of it.. and how much they can produce the buds  most average plants make like 1/2 oz to 4 oz  most of them  only few could get it up to 6 oz with no clones..  but its hard  and expensive to buy
seeds from bank to get good genetics    so clones is really a good option..

I have grew umm.... sorry I cant count how many I grew outside for more than 15 years and I am only 27, I do believe outdoor is the high affordable way to grow...  I did made some mistakes and need to clean up the hermies at the outdoor spots... I didn't knew about hermie really deep about what is hermies..until MP.com....   I want to do more for MP than just to say thanks!..   after these is clean up,  I ll make a swarm of crops SOG again in ourdoor  maybe 500 acres,   I can go for 2,000 acres but 500 is good to start and be smart about it...   :hubba:  then I got me a world of pot around me..  sound pretty:hubba:  nah Im just halfway to get up there..


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 9, 2008)

ahh did your stem snapped ? broken?  or kinda half way broken,  that happen sometime with lstd problems..  thats okay. don't worry,  use the gray duct tape, wrap it around... it will heal faster.. so you can have more thc energy flows than to have it flow out


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 9, 2008)

It doesnt seem to have snapped, Just bent at the node.. None of the juices made it to the outside after it bent, thats what I was feeling for, So apparently its all going on inside of the stem and it should rebuild itself stronger than ever correct? Like super-cropping?


----------



## Tater (Oct 11, 2008)

That elbow as you call it is the stem breaking.  It will now take about 2 weeks to heal that.  You have just caused a lot of undue stress to your plant.  The trick to LST is to do it slowly over time so as not to cause damage to the plant.  Unless you are in veg then you could snap their neck so to say as they will bounce back given enough time.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

Well it hasnt slowed grown since I did it and the other stem didnt snap.. Either way, I think i like SC more than LST


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 11, 2008)

patience but I did saw other posts you said you already supercroppin it lol

anyway  how it goes?   tater is correct though...its already healed right?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 11, 2008)

Im gonna supercrop my new ones...


----------



## NewbieG (Oct 12, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I'm gonna order that $20 HPS tonite.. Its safe to start using that on my plant correct? I want my buds as big as possible..
> 
> I'll try the nutrients on my next plant to see the difference between my friends Senegal-Born urine tecnique lmao.. And the American store bought nutrients...
> 
> As you can see I havent had to worry about any limp leaves.. Drying.. I think a nice bright light will do me plenty of justice.. We'll see the difference in fertilization..



Start using nutes NOW! I think you'll notice a difference, ITS NOT TOO LATE!


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 12, 2008)

I was thinking  LST and SCROG  like get all plants in under the lights

I was thinking about lst and scrog my mothers...   have to do it really slow pulling and tied it lightly   not all the way....


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 16, 2008)

Updated Pic.. End Bud Curving Up Towards The Light.... Some leaf tips are turning white/yellow


----------



## Growdude (Oct 16, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Updated Pic.. End Bud Curving Up Towards The Light.... Some leaf tips are turning white/yellow


 
Looks like its beefed up pretty good.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 17, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Already flowering, I guessed this would even out bud growth.. Right or wrong? I didnt know about strengthening the stem before I got to MP so I dont want it to fall over once the bud gets heavier on top... My flowers get smaller as it goes down the stem...



Did you break or bend the main stem?  That looks like you did.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 17, 2008)

Bend... no break


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

look like your buds is getting bigger... keep going..


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 17, 2008)

Quick question.. When a seedling sprouts, How long do I keep it covered with plastic wrap? 

I have the pot about 3/4 filled where I planted so I can add more dirt as it grows up, So I have space for it to grow, I removed the wrap last time as soon as the first 2 mj leaves came in, All 3 failed, I'm wondering if maybe I should let them develop more in there? or maybe it was just bad seeds?...


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 18, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Quick question.. When a seedling sprouts, How long do I keep it covered with plastic wrap?
> 
> I have the pot about 3/4 filled where I planted so I can add more dirt as it grows up, So I have space for it to grow, I removed the wrap last time as soon as the first 2 mj leaves came in, All 3 failed, I'm wondering if maybe I should let them develop more in there? or maybe it was just bad seeds?...



Dude, when it sprouts just gently place it in a half an inch deep hole or little bit less with the pointy part facing downward.  Sprinkle some dirt on it.  Do not bury it.  Pretend you are putting it to bed in a dirt bed with a light dirt blanket.


----------



## Tater (Oct 18, 2008)

> Bend... no break



That bend as you call it is exactly what a break looks like.  LST should be done gradually and slowly so as to not form a knuckle or break in the outer hurd.  LST is a great tool when used properly and can do wonders for you.  Suppercropping is another good technique to use but you need to go slow and take your time.  If you over do it you are just going to cause harm to your plants.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 18, 2008)

...


----------



## potplusguitar (Oct 18, 2008)

dude, that looks exactly like my clone! cheers!


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 19, 2008)

A bend like that on one of my plants in veg mode made it suffer.  It is smaller and more stunted than my other plants.  I can't imagine it being any good for your plant while it flowered.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 19, 2008)

Piss on it!  Your urine has natural healing powers as well.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont know what I need healing for.. My plant didnt BREAK... Once again.. Please read and catch up on whats going on before making comments... Unless you want to live inside a question i've already answered... Then its totally fine...


----------



## Tater (Oct 19, 2008)

thats the problem I did read and you are under the impression that you know more than I do.  Which at this point in time I assure you isn't a correct assumption.  That knuckle is a break end of story.  It did and will have negative effects on your harvest.  I understand this a learning experience for you and am only trying to help.  If you are going to be to stubborn and proud to take that help fine by me there are plenty of other people on the forum. 

Best of luck in your future harvests, you'll do a lot better though if you'll admit to yourself you don't know jack.  Hell I barely know what I'm talking about compared to some guys (like massproducer that guy is a friggin encyclopedia) and have had to swallow humble pie on more than a few occasions.  You need to remember that just because someone is telling you to do the opposite of what you think is right dosen't mean they are wrong.  Do the research yourself if you have any doubts on the advice you are given and things will go swimmingly for you.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

yo tater, i know your trying to help, but i was lst'ing this plant *pictured here* and i bent the branch in half by accident, but, look how bushy it is now, now i know the mainstalk isnt going to grow vertical for a while, but check out the canopy on this one plant, btw, they were three weeks from germ when i did this, and i overwatered them a little on purpose so the next day, the stalk would be a little flemsy, but i kept going and eventually put too much strain on the stalk, oops! oh well, looking good now i think! Everyone quit arguing on the interwebz!!!!


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 19, 2008)

Number One I was talking to OmniGreen....

Number 2, Once again, I have done the research.. I'm not being stubborn about anything I'm filling in pages on my very own book of growing every single day.. What I understand about supercropping is that crushing the stem so that the inside is mushy but the outer part of the stem "DID NOT BREAK" is the goal.... I'm not trying to pretend I know more than you.. I'm telling you over and over the outer shell of the stem DID NOT BREAK.... Period... If it did break wether I said it broke or not wouldnt matter because it would still be broken, THE STEM DID NOT BREAK! 

You can help me with everything you know and I dont know, I appreciate it.. But I already understand perfectly what "BREAKING" is.. Maybe you should take my word for it, I am living and watching this plant everyday! If it was a "BREAK" I would have asked you guys how to fix it, Or if I could fix it.. Dont you think that? I dont have that question because I DONT HAVE A BROKEN STEM..


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

your crazy CD, keep it up!


----------



## IRISH (Oct 19, 2008)

sheesh. i think it looks pretty descent CD. i've did this several times tying
'em down in veg. what i do is something HIE showed me. take a drinking straw, make a slit up the side, wrap it around the bend, then tape the straw. use scotch tape so you can see it as it grows out. you'll have to
cut tape off and adjust the straw for growth, or , if healed, take it completely off. it'll look like a knee cap once healed.:hubba: , and it will sustain it's weight again on it's own. works like a charm. grow on...bb...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 19, 2008)

Yea, I know i'm not supposed to do this while flowering, This is my first plant ever and I didnt even have lighting or nutes until it was already 3 weeks flowering.. I have nothing to lose on this plant!.. Buds were getting smaller and smaller as it went down the stem..

I said "what the hay" and bent it over to get light on the entire thing JUST TO SEE if it would make them grow faster and bigger.. It was a trial.. And it worked, I wanna try the real LST and Supercropping on my new plants.. 

Stay Tuned these new plants will be a product of everything I am learning from Marijuanapassion.com :hubba:

(I've also been reading about ordering seeds... I'm in the US.. TN to be exact... Can anybody give me a site that they trust and have used in this area?)


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Can anybody give me a site that they trust and have used in this area?)



my first ten i ordered from dr chronic, but we all know how thats going right now.

My ten WW i ordered from highgrade-seeds.com, they all germed, but two were small and deformed so i pulled them, but the other 8 look really good. I ordered my seeds from hgs and had them delivered in like 11 days, very good communication. Im just south of you btw, so you know where they got delivered.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 19, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Number One I was talking to OmniGreen....
> 
> If it was a "BREAK" I would have asked you guys how to fix it, Or if I could fix it.. Dont you think that? I dont have that question because I DONT HAVE A BROKEN STEM..



LoL  Im telling you I did the same exact thing as you with my plant and it stunted its growth.  The same exact thing because I am pretty new to LST.  To make matters worse for yourself you did it to your plant WHILE YOU WERE FLOWERING.  You pretty much choked the xylem and phloem tissue in the stem.  Think of it as like a straw at that part of the main stem.  It is no good and it will adversely affect your yield.  Nutrients/water were are not going to be getting to the rest of your plant.  You are supposed to make subtle bends I believe at points on the plant where you want see the bottom part of that break increase in growth.    
Please don't get annoyed.  People on these forums are here to help you including myself if you want it.


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 19, 2008)

But you know how we do....PISS ON IT!! lol


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 19, 2008)

I dont have a problem with stunted growth.. as far as height.. And i've explained multiple times why I did what I did.. Use MP for the same reason I do.. READ!.. If you have read then you know everything thats going on.. I'm keeping ya all the way updated.. :hubba:


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 19, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I dont have a problem with stunted growth..



By growth I mean height and everything else.  The plant that I did this too is bagseed.  However, its leaves are now way smaller and it just started to grow after healing.  I hope it works out for you though and I am looking forward to seeing the end result of this grow.


----------



## daf (Oct 19, 2008)

good luck cd with ur girl, it is all just trial and error


----------



## Tater (Oct 19, 2008)

JBonez:  I never said you couldn't do that to your plant and have it thrive.  All I was saying was that he had gone beyond super cropping and into neck snapping.  When you supercrop a plant it should still be able to support itself.  Thats what everything I've read on the subject suggests.  You can fold it right in half and it will come back.  Heck that crazy old hippy I told you all about in the past has a plant where he stuck a nail in the lower main branch and then let it heal, then split the hurd again and let it heal.  Ended up with a 0 in the middle of the stem you could fit a golf ball through, really neat but it also really impaired its growth and took a long time to recover.  These plants can do some amazing things.

Chips: Ok man, sorry if I upset you, lets just agree to disagree.  Still wish you the best man and I'll help where I can.  Can't wait to watch your next grow and see the progress.  Best of luck.


----------



## Tater (Oct 19, 2008)

> good luck cd with ur girl, it is all just trial and error



No its not thats why there are sites like this.  People have already made these mistakes and documented it so that you don't have to.  Not saying that I haven't made a few but I try to limit them as much as possible.


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

Tater said:
			
		

> JBonez:  I never said you couldn't do that to your plant and have it thrive.



i know, just posting my experience, but yeah, i would have to agree that i would most certainly not do it in flower, he he.


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 19, 2008)

And I have agreed totally.. I've said this plant was just growing, No artificial lighting.. No nutes... I didnt have anything for it until it was already flowering.. I didnt find this site until it was already flowering.. 

This plant is an example of bare minimum.. Alot of people have the recipe for success, This thread could be very useful to people just starting out like me.. Without all the ridiculous back & forth yapping about something thats already done. She is what she is.. She will grow as she grows.. 

My new plants (bagseed) and especially my white widow will all be grown utilizing the techniques i've learned here... I'm even thinkin about getting a hydro system.. 

Its definitely trial and error.. Life is trial and error.. Doesnt exclude plant life....


----------



## JBonez (Oct 19, 2008)

yeah, my ww will be ready to clone in about a month, and my white ladies are ready right now, built some bubble buckets, so i will see how good dwc is for growth~!


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 20, 2008)

Yea im gonna master cloning and lst and sc on bagweed, I mean, its a good investment but I dont wanna have as too many questions when I spend 60 bucks on 10 seeds...


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Oct 27, 2008)

Great


----------



## Thorn (Oct 29, 2008)

you smoked that lady yet?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 3, 2008)

I just pulled her down on the 1st... I guess i'll dry and store until about the 15th... Then i'll smoke her.. :hubba:


----------



## painterdude (Nov 3, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> I just pulled her down on the 1st... I guess i'll dry and store until about the 15th... Then i'll smoke her.. :hubba:



so CHIPS, how are you going to dry and cure your buds?  I am asking as many members as I can find that are currently harvesting......


----------



## Thorn (Nov 3, 2008)

painterdude i just harvested my tiny ladies and i do what most people seem to do, which is hang (or place in a dark place) them for about 3 days until they feel a little crispy on the outside then put them into brown paper bads for a little while and then cure in glass airtight containers (if possible). The slower the better is the general rule I hear. try to let them dry as slow as you possibly can


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 5, 2008)

Yea, I just pulled it up root & all... My friends dad told me hanging it upside down would send that last jolt of energy to the buds.. So I had it hanging in the closet in the dark for 3 days.. Then I cut the buds off the stem and stored em in a small cardboard box.. (Didnt have a paper bag at the time, seemed to work the same)... Then I stored in a glass jar about 2 days.... Just smoked a blunt of it this morning and I'm hooked... Once I get on a roll.. I'll never buy bud again...

I have a new grow in the grow journal section... Check it out.. My 7 day old plants look better than this one did at the peak of her life rofl.. Thanks MP'eople


----------



## Octaine (Nov 5, 2008)

You give me hope, man. Thanks for posting and keep up the great work!


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 6, 2008)

Chips Deluxe said:
			
		

> Yea, I just pulled it up root & all... My friends dad told me hanging it upside down would send that last jolt of energy to the buds.. So I had it hanging in the closet in the dark for 3 days.. Then I cut the buds off the stem and stored em in a small cardboard box.. (Didnt have a paper bag at the time, seemed to work the same)... Then I stored in a glass jar about 2 days.... Just smoked a blunt of it this morning and I'm hooked... Once I get on a roll.. I'll never buy bud again...
> 
> I have a new grow in the grow journal section... Check it out.. My 7 day old plants look better than this one did at the peak of her life rofl.. Thanks MP'eople



what about pics of the bud?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

sounds good bro, glad your happy


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 6, 2008)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 6, 2008)

Ask And You Shall Receive....

(These are blown up to show texture.. They are nice nuggets tho.. First time ever seeing the  plant I love so much go from seed to finished product... I'm pleased!)


----------



## Thorn (Nov 6, 2008)

yum yum yum VERY nice bro! Give me some  hehe


----------



## 7greeneyes (Nov 6, 2008)

Very nice. On a scale of 1-10 megaspliffs...I give those tasty lookin tasties a 10!!!!! What does it smell and smoke like, I'm afraid I haven't read your thread of late. Take care, friend.


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 6, 2008)

I am impressed.  How much was the weight you got off of it?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 6, 2008)

Thats all of it.. I dont have a scale.. I wouldnt say my yield was more than a qtr...  I held the magnifier over the camera so they could look better and bigger.. 

The smell is very sweet and the smoke... People say you cure longer because the smoke is more smooth and its no green taste... Well, Its only been 6 days since chopping down and it smokes VERY smooth.. And the burn smell is.. Well.. Its better than the stuff I buy off the street with seeds and all compacted...

Not the best stuff i've smoked obviously, But it was only a bag seed.. And its 100% better than the bag the seed came in.. I'm sure of that..

Oh and before I forget.... My urine didnt have any negative effects... Growing or smoking.. I've got nutes now.. But if ur reading this and starting out.. And ya cant or wont go out and buy nutes... Urine is a great source of Nitrogen! haha...

Seed.Water.Dirt.Sun.Urine.... Thats this plant...  (150W HPS @ the end of Flowering).. If ur ever homeless... You can still get ur meds... Hahahaha..


----------



## omnigr33n (Nov 6, 2008)

how long was the hps on them for?


----------



## Chips Deluxe (Nov 6, 2008)

I had the HPS for the last month....


----------



## 303053 (Nov 7, 2008)

never seen a stem snapped as clearly as that lolz


----------

